# Need help finding this sword.



## ColSamatoshi (Nov 30, 2005)

So far, I've only seen 1 source for obtaining this paticular sword - and unfortunately the seller never shipped it.

http://pics2.spoonfeeder.com/AieFTPFiles/AIEUser/YU97QG4YTDCM/H62HBPGXAEU2.jpg






If anyone here happens to know of anyplace I might find this, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## splice42 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's not a sword, that's a "samurai 3000 ninja" sword like object. It's made out of stainless steel, so the only purpose here is to hang on the wall to be admired.

Now you have the name, just use google. I'll be damned if I point someone to this POS. Enjoy it for what it is, though. I'm sure it looks pretty.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 30, 2005)

Use only as a decoration.  

This is a cheaply-made stage prop at best, and VERY dangerous to use for even a kata. 

Such "swords" have a rat-tail tang, and that this is attached to the blade by a poor quality weld.  It's not entirely surprising that blades from such swords have been known to snap off even during a regular swing without any contact.  

Also, such swords can easily break with any moderate impact.  Just use your favorite search engine to find the "shattering sword video" where some poor fellow on QVC ended up getting stuck pretty badly.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2005)

I've seen this at a mall store here... it's too bad that it is a crappy made pos... it is pretty... 
If you still want it (to decorate your wall) then pm me and I'll refer you...  

if a person wants something bad enough then they'll find it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2005)

I've seen this in San Francisco Chinatown, with the rest of the junk...


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 30, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Also, such swords can easily break with any moderate impact. Just use your favorite search engine to find the "shattering sword video" where some poor fellow on QVC ended up getting stuck pretty badly.



Here's the link to that video: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/katanaslip.mpg

Also check out this thread on SFI; I took apart one of my cheap stainless steel SLO katana and posted pictures: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43606


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2005)

A good source for wall hangers is BudK. I wouldn't use any of their swords for anything other than decoration though.
http://budk.com/


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 30, 2005)

By the way...if you REALLY must have a Samurai 3000 ninja katana, eBay has a bunch of them on sale right now: http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...from=R8&satitle=samurai+3000+ninja&category0=

Though I *still* think that $79.99 for the UC model is too much.


----------



## ColSamatoshi (Dec 1, 2005)

Lol, no WONDER I couldn't find another source! crooked little b****** mis-named it!

And no - I wasn't planning on using something like this, wanted to get one to use as a model for making a fully combat capible one(or at LEAST a sturdier version). 

THANK YOU, to all of you! (bows)


----------



## Charles Mahan (Dec 1, 2005)

What purpose would a fully "combat ready" version of that sword serve?  You won't be able to train in any sword art that I'm familiar with.  It's not a replica from movie or book.  The $79.99 version is good enough for cosplay.

Why do you want it?


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2005)

ColSamatoshi said:
			
		

> Lol, no WONDER I couldn't find another source! crooked little b****** mis-named it!
> 
> And no - I wasn't planning on using something like this, wanted to get one to use as a model for making a fully combat capible one(or at LEAST a sturdier version).
> 
> THANK YOU, to all of you! (bows)


 
If you really want to do that, then I would say save your money and work off the picture.  If you have the metal working skills to make a combat sword, I would think you could use the picture as a guide, but then make your own realistic decisions about the design of the final piece.


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 1, 2005)

ColSamatoshi said:
			
		

> Lol, no WONDER I couldn't find another source! crooked little b****** mis-named it!
> 
> And no - I wasn't planning on using something like this, wanted to get one to use as a model for making a fully combat capible one(or at LEAST a sturdier version).
> 
> THANK YOU, to all of you! (bows)


 
Bear in mind that the UC version of this sword is _not_ comfortable to wield (this is according to others who own it).  Maybe you would want to smooth out the metal in the handle?

The other thing to consider is that the handle has to fit the tang of the blade _snugly_ - without any kind of rattle.  You do not want the tang to move around inside the handle when you swing it; that would put more force on the tang which can eventually lead to breaking.  That is why the handles of real swords are made of wood, wrapped with leather, wire - or in the case of katana, silk ito (or cotton in cheaper kats) over same (rayskin).


----------



## Tgace (Dec 1, 2005)

isnt that the sword from "Blade"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2005)

No, Blades sword is a much cleaner design.
http://www.uniquities.co.uk/acatalog/UC1401.jpg


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 1, 2005)

Check out this sword made by Michael "Tinker" Pearce, called "The Zombie Slayer".  Obviously inspired by Blade's sword:







Specs:
Overall Length- 36-5/8 inches
Blade Length- 27-3/8 inches
Blade width @ Base- 1-1/8 inches 
Blade Width 1-1/2 inches from point-1/2 inch
Blade Thickness @ base: approx .21 inch
Blade thickness 1-1/2 inches from point- .1 inch
Hilt Length- 9-1/4 inches
Weight- 1lb 10-1/2 oz.
COG- 2 inches from guard
COP- 17 inches from guard

It's expensive ($750), but you're paying for quality.  Heck, I would buy one myself if I had the extra funds.  I've met Tinker a couple times and handled some of his swords; he knows what he's doing!


----------

